# Angeln auf Sylt im Oktober



## konsti28 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Liebes Anglerboard-Forum, 

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag und Ich hoffe, dass Ihr ein paar nette Tipps für mich habt. 


Ich bin am Wochenende auf Sylt und möchte gerne im Meer Angeln . Ich   hatte mir auf Sylt schon den "Ellenbogen" ausgeguckt . Meine Köderwahl   sind Vorfächer mit Grundblei (Mit Wattwürmern am Haken) . Weiterhin habe   ich ein paar schwerere Meeres-Wobbler dabei , da ich gehört habe, dass   dort auch vereinzelnt Meerforellen und Wolfsbarsche gefangen werden .   

Habt Ihr vielleicht weitere Tipps für mich ? In Bezug auf Köderauswahl   oder auch gerne Anregungen für ganz andere Plätze als am "Ellenbogen" . 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus , Hoffe auf schnelle und gute Tipps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Lieben Gruß


----------



## mxchxhl (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sylt im Oktober*

moin, war letztes we in friedrichskoog anner nordsee, und hatte da den vorteil aufm trischendamm 2.2km während der flut in der nordsee zu stehen, bis auf 1-2 anfasser war nix los! erwarte dir nicht zuviel grade im bezug auf mefo und wolfsbarsch! versuchs im hafen oder falls möglich vom kutter! laut auwa(fish and fun)geht auf sylt was aber ob zu dieser jahreszeit und mit kunstköder wage ich zu bezweifeln! viel spaß und erfolg dir!
mfg


----------



## derporto (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sylt im Oktober*



konsti28 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebes Anglerboard-Forum,
> 
> Dies ist mein erster Beitrag und Ich hoffe, dass Ihr ein paar nette Tipps für mich habt.
> 
> ...


 
moin,

du kannst auf der gesamten seeseite von sylt zwischen den buhnen gut fangen. montage deiner wahl sollte relativ schweres brandungsgeschirr sein, evtl. krallenbleie bis 200 gr., köder wattwurm. du kannst butt erwarten und evtl. auch dorsch. zwischen und von den buhnen kannst du es auch auf wolfsbarsch probieren. wolfsbarschfänge sind aber an der deutschen nordseeküste weiterhin mit glück und viel geduld verbunden. ich persönlich habe oft in der nähe von hörnum auf der seeseite gefischt und gut butt gefangen. ist einige jahre her, die bedingungen dürften sich aber nicht wesentlich verändert haben.

petri heil!

lg dennis


----------



## konsti28 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sylt im Oktober*

Vielen Dank für die flotten Antworten!

Ja werde Samstag und Sonntag mal einige sachen ausprobieren. Hafen , Ellenbogen und an ein paar Buhnen . 

Hätte noch eine Frage an euch . Wisst ihr wann ich am besten fischen gehen sollte ? Ebbe oder Flut ? Bei Wolfsbarschen meine ich es noch zu errinnern (Wenn überhaupt welche da sind), dass sie mit der Flut kommen . Wie ist es mit Plattfischen und Dorschen ? 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## derporto (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sylt im Oktober*



konsti28 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die flotten Antworten!
> 
> Ja werde Samstag und Sonntag mal einige sachen ausprobieren. Hafen , Ellenbogen und an ein paar Buhnen .
> 
> ...


 
auflaufendes wasser ist immer am besten. ab zwei stunden nach höchststand hat die angelei nur noch wenig sinn.

die besten chancen hast du, wenn das auflaufende wasser auf die abendstunden fällt.


----------



## konsti28 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sylt im Oktober*

Ah ok . Leider ist 11:00 Uhr niedrigwasser und um 17:30 dann hochwasser , fällt also nicht ganz in die abendstunden , ist aber denk ich trotzdem nicht schlecht.

Ich berichte mal was alles so beißt


----------



## VolkerS (12. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sylt im Oktober*

Hallo konsti28,

und? Hattest Du Erfolg? Du wolltest doch berichten. Gab es einen Fang?

Gruß

Volker


----------

